# Aqua scape tools



## Deano3 (26 Oct 2012)

Hi can anyone recommend decent set of aquarium tools or what would you recommend I need before my aquarium arrives to trim and plant my carpet ? What general tools are best but don't want to spend a fortune , obviously I will need scissors and tweezers but what would you recommend

Thanks Dean


----------



## Ady34 (26 Oct 2012)

I recommend wave scissors for carpets.... nice curve for easy trimming. Tgm do one for around £20, I have some and use them for trimming everything. They are both accurate and versatile. They are branded 'aquascape pro', don't know if they are listed online there but if you ring up they'll know what you are talking about  
Also I prefer straight tweezers for planting as opposed to the ones with an angled end, try and get some with a very narrow tip as it makes planting easier.
Apart from that you don't really need anything else to start....other than the patience of a saint that only comes from the painstaking practice offered in planting up your newly set up scape  
Good luck
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (26 Oct 2012)

Like these, the wave scissors are obvious and I prefer the straight tweezers as opposed to the ones with an angled tip, they are easier to work with as they create less substrate movement and therefore in my experience more chance of the plant staying put!


----------



## Deano3 (27 Oct 2012)

Thanks for that mate think I will get some ordered later on when get home, straight tweezers and wave scissors sound good to me. Hopefully get used to trimming and planting but plenty of help on here so sure will be fine

Thanks again Dean


----------



## Deano3 (27 Oct 2012)

Also do none of the tools rust etc ?


----------



## jack-rythm (27 Oct 2012)

To save some mega cash Mate get them off Ebay, they all do the same job. I dry mine every time I use them so even though they may not be legit stainless steel they can't rust because I don't leave them wet. I got my long tweezers for 8 quid my curvy scissors for 7 quid and a few scrapers etc for roughly the same. I believe they are stainless steel. Had them about a year and no rust.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish (27 Oct 2012)

APF have a nice selection... http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/tool ... tools.html


----------



## jack-rythm (27 Oct 2012)

Wow there cool foxfish  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deano3 (27 Oct 2012)

I will have a look on eBay aswel thanks for info also how to u clean glass use razor blade ? Thanks dean I read not to use  the magnetic ones is that correct 

Thanks dean


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2012)

When it comes to scissors, buy the best you can afford. 

Scissors are the most important part for me. No 2 pairs are the same. You need them slightly tight at the intersection. 

If the UKAPS kits are still available, they really are quite good. 

The finer the point on the tweezers, the better.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2012)

Here's what I have.

The smallest pair of scissors are my fave. Great for heavy stem trimming. The angled ones are great for getting into awkward spaces. 


tools by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2012)

What brand are they mark if you don't min me asking? Are they the carbide steel upgrade ones from TGM?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2012)

I've found the TMC aquagro ones of a reasonable quality vs. price.


----------



## Deano3 (27 Oct 2012)

Thanks mark anyone know of the ukaps are still available ? So you would advise buying a decent set from the likes of aquarium plant food etc , thanks again

Dean


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Oct 2012)

hey deano, worth looking at these 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STAINLESS-TIP ... 3f07d65d62

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pc-Aquarium- ... 3f092b420a

havent tried the scissors but the tweezers are top notch, light and fine tips.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> What brand are they mark if you don't min me asking? Are they the carbide steel upgrade ones from TGM?



Like the idiot I can be, I lost the contact details of the guy I bought these off. I purchased them @ Vivarium. I know they're made in Germany.

I've put these side by side with ADA tools, and they are seriously, no different. 

When I bought them I tried 3 or 4 of each (even though they are identical) Like I mentioned, no 2 pairs are the same, but I eventually settled for the ones you see.

I do a lot of work with the shortest of the 4 pairs of scissors, but the others do come in to play at some time or another. 



			
				Deano3 said:
			
		

> Thanks mark anyone know of the ukaps are still available ? So you would advise buying a decent set from the likes of aquarium plant food etc , thanks again



Contact Dan Crawford to see if there's any. They're great kits, and i used them for some time with no major issues. 

I believe freshwater shrimp may be getting some good tools in at some point. Contact them also.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2012)

Thanks Mark, I think I've heard you mention this before actually now. They look very impressive, Like your about to perform an Op ha


----------



## Deano3 (27 Oct 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pc-Aquarium- ... 3f092b420a

this set seems decent if all good quality what you think ? if not i am going to contact the person mark listed to see about ukaps tools

thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (27 Oct 2012)

Tryed contacting dan Crawford but says user doesn't exist lol not teed the other one yet I will when get home

Dean


----------

